
Facebook must stop tracking Belgian users, court rules - oedmarap
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/02/16/facebook-must-stop-tracking-belgian-users-court-rules/
======
tristanj
Dupe, there's already an active discussion with 250+ points on the front page

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16392608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16392608)

